# Uber banned from India's capital after alleged rape



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-banned-from-india-capital-after-alleged-rape-incident/


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

In a country where rape is an epidemic, it is funny that they are trying to make Uber the scape goat.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Indian news media also reported that the driver, 32-year-old Shiv Kumar Yadav, spent seven months in jail in 2011 on rape charges before being acquitted after investigators found discrepancies in the victim’s story. In both instances, Yadav was accused of driving a female passenger to a secluded area, climbing into the backseat and forcing himself upon her.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

what a f***** up third world country India must be. Saying we will ban a new technology rideshare service because our f***** up sexually frustrated men rape women on a regular basis.

abort all the female fetuses and then have a corrupt male dominated legal system and rape happens. it is not uber at fault here dumb asses


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Uber "burned" like $1.5 billion this last weekend in India on new promotions.I just hope it wasn't really burned.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well I think uber would want to have good relations with India. I don't know if they've done this already, but it seems like most major companies have outsourced they're CSR to India.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Uber "burned" like $1.5 billion this last weekend in India on new promotions.I just hope it wasn't really burned.


Get ready for a 50 cent hike to the "safe rider fee" to help pay for that.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well I think uber would want to have good relations with India. I don't know if they've done this already, but it seems like most major companies have outsourced they're CSR to India.


And you can tell its outsourced. Most companies don't realize how ineffective and off putting to the customer this is. The Indian outsourcing probably costs companies more customers than anything. However, this benefits new entrepreneurs who snag customers away from corporations that use Indian customer service outsourcing.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> In a country where rape is an epidemic, it is funny that they are trying to make Uber the scape goat.


The app was banned in india not becouse the rape incident; but becouse the app denied any responsability in such incident
Read the report carefully


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> what a f***** up third world country India must be. Saying we will ban a new technology rideshare service because our f***** up sexually frustrated men rape women on a regular basis.
> 
> abort all the female fetuses and then have a corrupt male dominated legal system and rape happens. it is not uber at fault here dumb asses


The app was banned in india not becouse the rape incident; but becouse the app denied any responsability in such incident
Read the report carefully


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No need to read the report. The "app" did not rape anybody.

The ratio of men to women and the legal system is the problem.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> The app was banned in india not becouse the rape incident; but becouse the app denied any responsability in such incident
> Read the report carefully


The app denied responcibility? Not sure what you mean by that. If you mean Uber denied responcibility, well they are right. They did not rape the person, a driver that was using thier app did. The driver is responcible. To blame Uber would be like blaming Smith and Wesson because somebody used their revolver to kill a person.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

NYTimes article: http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/12/0...driver-is-accused-of-rape.html?_r=0&referrer=


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

3http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/08/u...the-driver-vetting-blame-back-to-authorities/

Both articles refer to uber misleading customers, the above post suggests incorrect licensing of drivers.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

here is a good video on it:


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> The app was banned in india not becouse the rape incident; but becouse the app denied any responsability in such incident
> Read the report carefully


What else did the app say in the interview?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> The app denied responcibility? Not sure what you mean by that. If you mean Uber denied responcibility, well they are right. They did not rape the person, a driver that was using thier app did. The driver is responcible. To blame Uber would be like blaming Smith and Wesson because somebody used their revolver to kill a person.


Funny you should say that. That's exactly how they think in parts of India.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> here is a good video on it:


You gotta love how they arrest and transport suspects over there.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> here is a good video on it:


See, countries like India do not give a shit about the corporate fiction that Uber is trying to sell: "Uber has no responsibility because see we contracted out that responsibility according to article 4224 of our contract wherein the 3rd party accepts all--" and the Indian government is like, shut the **** up.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Give me a ****in' break! Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't there a case of a woman being gang raped on a city bus? Looks like Delhi needs to ban city buses, too. Or is grand hypoicsrisy not such a big deal in India?


----------



## Lateris (Dec 2, 2014)

What offends me is that fact that this guy was able to get an uber job and how it affects our business here in the US.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Lateris said:


> What offends me is that fact that this guy was able to get an uber job and how it affects our business here in the US.


Why? You do know this has happened. In every industry that does a background check.

I had a cabbie tell me they went through FBI background checks. Funny...I guess the FBI missed a shitload of people who ended up committing crimes after being hired as cabbies.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> The app denied responcibility? Not sure what you mean by that. If you mean Uber denied responcibility, well they are right. They did not rape the person, a driver that was using thier app did. The driver is responcible. To blame Uber would be like blaming Smith and Wesson because somebody used their revolver to kill a person.


That's for a judge in India to decide, not Joe Shmoe on UberPeople.net


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

An Indian woman who says she was raped by her Uber driver is still working to sue the company in American court, but this week some unexpected good news showed up in her inbox: Uber is back in her city

"We're back, to serve you and get you moving once again," read the enthusiastic mass email sent to the alleged victim and other potential customers in Delhi, which banned Uber after the incident in December.
http://gawker.com/uber-mass-email-to-alleged-rape-victim-we-re-back-to-1681680549


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

arto71 said:


> An Indian woman who says she was raped by her Uber driver is still working to sue the company in American court, but this week some unexpected good news showed up in her inbox: Uber is back in her city
> 
> "We're back, to serve you and get you moving once again," read the enthusiastic mass email sent to the alleged victim and other potential customers in Delhi, which banned Uber after the incident in December.
> http://gawker.com/uber-mass-email-to-alleged-rape-victim-we-re-back-to-1681680549


Yeah, like no traditional cabbie in Delhi ever raped a pax. Gimme a break! This is just how things are in corrupt, misogynistic locales. There's nothing new here.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah, like no traditional cabbie in Delhi ever raped a pax. Gimme a break! This is just how things are in corrupt, misogynistic locales. There's nothing new here.


Rape is the de facto punishment in many areas of India. Funny thing is...unless she is the one who offended or committed a crime, the rape is punishment directed at the family. They made a mistake, she is raped for it, and their so called honor takes a hit for it. add to it that the infliction of the punishment is a capital crime and you have a seriously WTF situation.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Rape is the de facto punishment in many areas of India. Funny thing is...unless she is the one who offended or committed a crime, the rape is punishment directed at the family. They made a mistake, she is raped for it, and their so called honor takes a hit for it. add to it that the infliction of the punishment is a capital crime and you have a seriously WTF situation.


Yeah, from the legal perspective, India is a phuqued up place


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah, from the legal perspective, India is a phuqued up place


I am seriously considering doing the American embassy a favor and deleting it from my round the world trip.


----------

